
New theory could explain missing 95 percent of the cosmos - ngrilly
https://m.phys.org/news/2018-12-universe-theory-percent-cosmos.html
======
api
Would this be the same sort of "negative mass" required to make the Alcubierre
Drive or similar things work (at least on paper)?

------
ngrilly
If the observations confirm the prediction of this new theory, Dr Farnes could
very well be the recipient of the next physics Nobel Prize!

